# Edible plants guide?



## zhivago (Jan 24, 2012)

does anyone have any reccommendations for a comprehensive guide to wild plants that can be eaten/used to make coffee, cereals, teas, etc?
there's one by peterson that covers the eastern US that was very thorough but are there any that cover all of the us?


----------



## Firefly (Jan 24, 2012)

I carry "Edible wild plants, A north american field guide." Grabbed it for like 10USD at a bargain book store. It has great reviews on all sites like amazon and such. And its in color, some of the others I looked at were black and white.


----------



## zephyr23 (Jan 29, 2012)

he Green Pharmacy: New Discoveries in Herbal Remedies for Common Diseases and Conditions from the World's Foremost Authority on Healing Herbs [Book] by James A. Duke in Books i just got this and it really gppd


----------



## Stimp muffin (Feb 14, 2012)

http://northernbushcraft.com/plants/index.htm
http://northernbushcraft.com/invertebrates/index.htm

And to top it off. http://www.the-ultralight-site.com/wilderness-survival-guide.html


----------



## soapybum (Feb 15, 2012)

http://yggdrasildistro.wordpress.com/zines-literature/
Also zinelibrary.info has some good resources edible plants also


----------

